# lets smile together today :)



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Sending you all a smile  
a post to make you laugh !!

today i tripped down the stairs ...to a round of applause from our 3 year old who squealed in delight !! " you are so funny mummy you need to look where your going " 
i could do nothing but smile  and yeah it hurt lol


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

lol. Yeah kids are like that.  Hope you're ok, girl!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

just hurt pride  ha ha  and a very sore bottom lol


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, you'd better get it rubbed with lots of TLC!


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

I get to see a super hottie today after my husband dumped me. I'm beaming right now! I also have a new kitten!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Good for you Veronica !! i did go out and jump in puddles with my kids ...way to cold out there  what happerned to the sun ?


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I mostly smile every day....
usually in sarcasm, but that counts.... right?


LOL !


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

yeah aint that the best way to laugh !!! lol hey who cares how just smile and laugh im so fed up with being down i desided today it stoped lol  so everyone has to find a way to smile its a new rule !!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I read your previous posts about feeling down...

I get that way sometimes too.... if nothing else, try to get out and get some fresh air and think about all the things that are "RIGHT"
in your life.

I do this every morning. I wake up and go outside while my coffee is brewing and start to list them in my head...

house is still here and nothings broken today ( so far)
I woke up and seem to feel pretty good
None of the animals is sick and seem to be getting around ok...
haven't been robbed since last night
no one is laying dead in my yard....

lol
and so on...


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

*checks the yard one more time* ok.. nobody dead yet ...

just the usual zombies... LOL


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha ha !! no dead bodies in my yard either  ha ha


----------



## dragonslayer (May 21, 2009)

Great philosophy, the new rule that is! Everyone must smile each day. I'm smiling for the first time in a long time and you just added a laugh out loud! Thanks


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey thats great laughing loud even better !!! horay !!! on a mission tonight to smile more lol


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

'i did go out and jump in puddles with my kids ...way to cold out there  what happerned to the sun ?'


you're in england. that's what happened to the sun. (smile)

isn't jumping in puddles inspiriting! as i told earthmommy yesterday, it's most satisfying in your best shoes, but most exhilirating barefoot. but not when it's cold.

it seems we're all smiling today, and that's as it should be.

:liar::fro::cat::flowerkitty::butterfly::fish::ezpi_wink1::fish::butterfly::flowerkitty:ray:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes in England and yes still raining!!!
glimmers of sunshine 

AND IM STILL SMILING


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

had a soccer (Futball for you non-Americans  ) Match today, I normally play defense, the other team crossed the ball and I threw my body infront of the "shooter" took a very hard shot to the head, that put me on the ground and was quite dizzy for a bit, but of course the "man" that I am got up and said I was alright and continued to play, after wards I go over to get a drink, my 11 year old daughter says to me, "Nice stop dad, glad to see your face is good for something"......LOL I dumped my water on her as she ran away laughing.....:rofl:


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

HA HA HA HA HA !!! I do love what kids say !! thanks G. A thats a great story 
L.O.L 

mine think that when the smoke detectors kick in that dinners ready lol ... what is funny is that they all run out and wave t/towels under them  nothing like doing as mum does lol !!!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

ROTFLOL...yeah, good for something Got to love the kids!  

BTW, my kids play football (soccer), too...oldest still does on a mens league. He was fullback, youngest was keeper. Both played all positions from striker to keeper then settled into the ones they preferred.

They played since they were about 5yo! Both were on "select" teams...both good. Oldest was recruited by professional team...but couldn't go. Life, etc.

I wouldn't let them play American football so let them pick a sport. They chose soccer.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

they certainly keep you smiling 
We are a big footballing family even the girls enjoy watching the boys play .. my husband runs our youngests team and very good they are to 
unfortunatly the local team we support has dropped out of the leauge but we will still go along and cheer them on lol


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Yea I ahve coached my daughter since she was 3 years old for soccer, I also play in the adult league here in GA.

I also coach my son's Soccer team

So I coach two teams and play on one.....whew...busy.

But I relaish it and I have a ton of fun.

my daughter has been asked to be ont he select teams, but she prefers for me to coach her in the rec league, she gets no special treatment, matter of fact I am probably tougher on her then anyone else would be.

But I coach as good as the select teams and probably make it more fun. 90% of girls that i have coached have moved on to the select league and have done well, they come and visit me on the fields when I coach and cheer on my " Killer Dolphins of Death and Destruction"

Last year I took a group of 12 girls including my daughter, my daughter was the only one that played Soccer before, the first half of the season (the fall) we were the worst team in the league, this past spring we were the best team.

My Son's team just dominates, I told him I would give him $10 per goal that he scored ( he is 6 years old) he rattled off TEN goals that game and by second half asked if he could sit on the bench because he was "tired" ....sheez. He never got the money...lol he got Ice cream instead. 

Coaching soccer is so much fun, watching the kids achieve so much and have fun while doing it is a true reward.

After our last game, I brought over a cooler and opened it up, it had a bunch of water guns in it, we started squirting each other and the kids ran around screaming throwing water. The other teams just watched with jealousy....lol


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

sounds like a great time  you have to keep it fun some parents tak childrens football far to seriously ...have witness some crazy things on the touchline !!
hubbies team love him hes great with them


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yea I have seen some bad things as well and I even commented to coaches,  I even had my girl get really mad at another girl on the other team after the game becuase she refused to shake my players hand. I told my player to take the high road and act with class, do not stoop to her level.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

BONK!

My 1 yr old has learned a new skill. Headbutting 

If someone in the family tells him 'bonk' he will find the nearest sibling, surface or pet and 'bonk' it then laugh his head off. He's got dad's hard head 

He was 'bonking' so much yesterday he looked like a rocker at one point - his "nick nolte" hair flying in the breeze. Bonked himself right over onto his butt 

We all fell over laughing


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

REASONS TO SMILE 

HEY ITS SUNNY IN ENGLAND  

And ive had a fantastic night


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

keep smiling


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

woohoo. yeah? wanna share?


----------



## LaBella (Mar 9, 2009)

My 10 yo D, when she was about 3 yo, she did something that made mad at her, and I was doing the dishes telling her off, she stood in front of me, place her little fist in a fight stand, look me in the eye, and said "Mommy, do you want a piece of me, come and get it". I had to actually get out of her sight to start laughing, and ever since then, when I am in a high and mighty roll in the house, and she wants to make smile she comes and tells me the same thing. Of course, she knows when I am being serious and when I am just frustrated.

My girls play soccer too, my 15 yo plays for a Division 3 league that is travel and moving up, my 10 yo is also in a travel team with a lower league, but trying to move up to the biggest league, they are good and I enjoy watching them play.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

I finally shut my ex up  lol

He was going on again yesterday about how I 'owed him my life'

Finally I said "well come and try and collect it then Motherf**ker"

I NEVER talk like that. He hasn't spoken to me since, and the nasty phone calls have stopped.

Heh...


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I _could_ say good for you, Snix.  

My daughter in law called me this morning ... I'm going to be a grandpa again! This will be number 4 for my oldest son and his wife. 

After the birth, she's getting fixed. This will be all for them. 

The due date is January 11. 

Their other kids are 2 sons and a daughter (7yo, 4yo, and 3yo) in that order.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

I went out on a date Thursday night and got kicked out of a bar for being sober.

congrats dcrim! GAsoccerman..great story!

I hope everyone has a great day today, I wish nothing but the best for you all.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks, Veronica. How's Archie? (that's a joke!) 

having a good day (not great, but good) myself...ask me again in a week.  I'm sure I'll be better! 

BTW Gasoccerman...my (oldest) son's team had a 216, 6, 6, record! They were gooodddd.


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

LMFAO, I mod a forum under the name Veronica Lodge! Today is an especially beautiful day and I'm wearing a brand new dress! I should write a user manual on how to get over rejection like a champ.


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

send one to me Veronica... and make sure it's in hard back just in case


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

had the afternoon off work to spend with the wife and children before they go back to school tomorrow , we went to play at the local park !! all was going well playing frisbee  being competertive like i am i was back tracking to catch the dam thing and fell straight into the biggest bin !! nice and smelly but how my kids laughed .. i dont think ill live this one down for a while !!


----------



## recent_cloud (Apr 18, 2009)

snix11 said:


> send one to me Veronica... and make sure it's in hard back just in case


you've run out of plates? so soon? 

it's gonna be a long, hot summer.

:


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

lol recent  

I'm saving my china ammo


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Well today i found out that we are expecting the patter of tiny feet !!! im blaming marks semen retention  !!! ... wasnt planned but over the moon


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## Earthmother1970 (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats on the little bump! 
I love the pitter patter of little feet


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok was feeling really down last night my gran passed away she lives in new zealand so i hadnt seen her for a while but still i was upset . Until katie asked if granny was going to heaven in a suitcase ....dont you just love kids


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Woke up to the most happy news my friend has given birth to twins  My children have gone to there nannys and grandpas and i get to go for my last ultra sound ..truly wish trev could come to but i ll post the pics for him later ....  so so happy


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

YES!!!!!!! Enjoy it!! I'd be there if I could!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

way to go sarah !! pass on congrats  to her and mark xx I so want to be watching the scan to looking fowards to pics


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

feeling fantastic  loving the fact that im having a little girl


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Yay! A girl! Congrats!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Thankyou so much Rhea  so so very excited something about buying little pink things lol


----------



## Veronica Jackson (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm moving in a couple of weeks to my old place down the street. My children do not have to change schools or bus route. Things are going smoothly and I'm gonna get another tattoo to signify a new life blossoming for me and my children.

Congrats humpty dumpty!


----------

